# Rush Hyper Ram coilovers



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

i seen these on ebay the front strut shafts are 2" thick and dam near as thick as the strut tube
i tryed googleing them and found zip dose anyone know anything about them 
oh ya they came off an s13 from japan


----------



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

hears a pic


----------

